# X - no screens found - error



## severino (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD.

I have been searching the forum, and googled, but haven't found an answer to this question.

I have a HP EliteBook 850, 14" screen.

Installing Xorg seems a bit tricky.

I have installed Xorg, dbus (and enabled it in /etc/rc.conf), a windowmanager (dwm) and edited my .xinitrc to execute dwm.

When I run startx I get:
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found

After installation /etc/X11 is empty, that is, there is no xorg.conf-file

Generating it with Xorg -configure gives me this config-file:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Vendor Name"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor1"
    VendorName   "Vendor Name"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "vesa"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card1"
    Driver      "vesa"
    BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen1"
    Device     "Card1"
    Monitor    "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Copying this file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't solve the problem.

In the "Monitor section" it lists the two monitors, but says: VendorName = "Vendor Name" and ModelName = "Model Name"

Changing these to:

```
VendorName = "unknown"
ModelName = "unknown"
```
or

```
VendorName = "generic"
ModelName = "generic"
```
yields the same result when running startx.

Any clues to where the fault is?

Should I use /etx/X11/xorg.conf or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf?

On my linux-boxes there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11

I installed debian and LinuxMint on the HP EliteBook, and there X worked right out of the box!

Thanks
Severino


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2019)

severino said:


> Should I use /etx/X11/xorg.conf or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf?


Neither. You shouldn't use a xorg.conf at all any more.

5.4. Xorg Configuration
Additional info: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## severino (Jul 1, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Neither. You shouldn't use a xorg.conf at all any more.
> 
> 5.4. Xorg Configuration
> Additional info: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics



The additional info about the kernel-module did the trick.


----------



## meine (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi,

After running an upgrade (yesterday, 20190713) on my 64-bit FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 box, `startx` gives a


```
vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
```

Before the box just ran fine on X.
The /var/log/Xorg.0.log as attached doesn't reveal anymore than the error code above.

The box has a Nvidia card but ran well with just VESA

I checked all necessary bits of config, but can't find the cause of this problem.

files driver-vesa.conf and screen-resolution in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as described in the Handbook 5.4;
main user is in the wheel and video group;
`vesa_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf
[edit] Installing xf86-video-nv instead, removing the VESA settings, and setting driver-nv.conf with `Driver "nv"' just gives the same error that no screens are found.

[edit2] I could run an installation of xorg with `# pkg install xorg`. This is a bit strange because it was already installed on my system and pkg normally reports so. The new installation didn't resiolve the problem.

Bug report filed on FreeBSD Bugzilla, nr 239200

What could cause this 'sudden death of GUI' and what can I do to make it work again?

TIA,


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 14, 2019)

meine said:


> Hi,
> 
> After running an upgrade (yesterday, 20190713) on my 64-bit FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 box, `startx` gives a
> 
> ...




woow


there is a big issue with Xorg, especially vesa and scfb 
Furthermore there a big entropy + efi + legacy boot thing on FreeBSD.

I investigated and it seems that the following:
DragonFly BSD works and has graphics because it starts with EFI.
If you start without EFI, you will end up with FreeBSD. Otherwise, OPENBSD and NETBSD can support legacy.
Openbsd and netbsd can boot well with their entropy.

Dear Sirdice,
It would be extremely, very helpful if you would have little of time to help us. Would it be possible to take a notebook with Intel,... modern CPU architecture, wipe the complete HDD with zero,
take the memdisk stick with 12.0 install media, F12 or F8, ... to boot, install the base.
Restart, and then pkg install -y Xorg icewm xinit xterm.
Screen found or screen not found?

This would help at least now 2 users.

If you cannot run X11, you can give a try to older Xorg with 2018 compilation. Otherwise, run NetBSD or DragonFly, it has graphics


----------



## meine (Jul 14, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> you can give a try to older Xorg with 2018 compilation. Otherwise, run NetBSD or DragonFly, it has graphics



THX foor looking at my post!

I looked for rolling back the update for Xorg, but found that pkg has no possibility to downgrade the lot.

As NetBSD and DragonFly are a bit too much work to install and my expectation that Xorg on FreeBSD will be fine after some time, the other BSD's are not my option for now...


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 14, 2019)

meine said:


> THX foor looking at my post!
> 
> I looked for rolling back the update for Xorg, but found that pkg has no possibility to downgrade the lot.
> 
> As NetBSD and DragonFly are a bit too much work to install and my expectation that Xorg on FreeBSD will be fine after some time, the other BSD's are not my option for now...


we have the same issue houston. 

I have tried to compile xproto 2018 and to run it , but it is not that easy. 

The only way I could find was to run now NetBSD, anyhow NetBSD is a good choice.


----------



## meine (Jul 14, 2019)

I made a bug report on FreeBSD Bugzilla

*Bug 239200* - xorg -- no screens found, config OK


----------



## shkhln (Jul 14, 2019)

meine said:


> After running an upgrade (yesterday, 20190713) on my 64-bit FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 box, `startx` gives a
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Looks like https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=239065.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

The same problem ("no screens found") just started occurring on a Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop (NVidia GeForce4 440 Go) that's been running FreeBSD 12 RELEASE (with latest Xorg & Xfce) without any problems for the past several months. I've even wiped and reinstalled BSD (demoing BSD for a friend) two times a couple of months ago without any problem....until a few days ago.

I wiped and reinstalled BSD for another demo, but, now, I'm unable to run X: startx returns the "no screens found" error. I spent the entire weekend googling and troubleshooting with dozens of SOLVED threads, but nothing worked.

Only because so many suddenly appear to be experiencing the same error, so I'll hold off on posting additional files (unless requested).


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

Change of mind. Here're some of the configuration files that may be relevant just in case the fault is mine...
_Note: Currently, running Nvidia 340 (legacy) driver for GeForce4 440 Go video. I also tried the "NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy driver" (96.43.23) (from their website), but "make install" error's out.
Also, I ONLY tried "Xorg -configure" AFTER the auto-configuration failed (repeatedly)._

*Xorg.1.log*

```
[  2272.277]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  2272.277] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  2272.277] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 i386
[  2272.277] Current Operating System: FreeBSD inspiron 12.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC i386
[  2272.278] Build Date: 06 July 2019  08:16:31AM
[  2272.278]
[  2272.278] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  2272.278]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  2272.278] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  2272.278] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Jul 15 15:48:30 2019
[  2272.286] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  2272.286] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  2272.286] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  2272.286] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  2272.286] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  2272.286] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  2272.286] (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Card"
[  2272.286] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  2272.287] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  2272.287] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  2272.287] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  2272.287] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  2272.288] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  2272.288] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  2272.288] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  2272.288] (II) Loader magic: 0x8249000
[  2272.288] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  2272.288]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  2272.288]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  2272.288]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  2272.288]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  2272.289] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0174:1028:00d4 rev 163, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xdff80000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  2272.289] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  2272.290] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  2272.539] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  2272.540]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  2272.540]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  2272.540] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  340.107  Thu May 24 17:12:39 PDT 2018
[  2272.540] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  2272.540] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  2272.543] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  2272.543]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  2272.543]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  2272.543] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  340.107  Thu May 24 16:52:39 PDT 2018
[  2272.543] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  2272.544] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  2272.544] (--) using VT number 9

[  2272.635] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  2272.635] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  2272.635] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  2272.636] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2272.636]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  2272.636]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  2272.636] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey
[  2272.637] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  2272.637] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  2272.637] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  2272.638] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2272.638]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  2272.638]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  2272.638] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  2272.638] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  2272.639] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  2272.639] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go GPU installed in this system is
[  2272.639] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers.
[  2272.639] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     Please visit [URL]http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html[/URL] for
[  2272.639] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     more information.  The 340.107 NVIDIA driver will ignore
[  2272.639] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this GPU.  Continuing probe...
[B][COLOR=rgb(209, 72, 65)][  2272.639] (EE) No devices detected.[/COLOR][/B]
[  2272.639] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[B][COLOR=rgb(209, 72, 65)][  2272.639] (EE) no screens found(EE)[/COLOR][/B]
[  2272.639] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
for help.
[  2272.639] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
[  2272.640] (EE)
[  2272.656] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

*Xorg.0.log*

```
[  1163.474]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  1163.475] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1163.475] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 i386
[  1163.475] Current Operating System: FreeBSD inspiron 12.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC i386
[  1163.475] Build Date: 06 July 2019  08:16:31AM
[  1163.475]
[  1163.475] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  1163.475]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1163.475] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1163.476] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 15 15:30:01 2019
[  1163.477] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  1163.483] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  1163.483] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  1163.484] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  1163.484] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1163.484] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  1163.484] (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Card"
[  1163.484] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1163.484] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1163.484] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1163.484] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1163.484] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1163.485] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1163.485] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1163.485] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1163.485] (II) Loader magic: 0x8249000
[  1163.485] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1163.485]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1163.485]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  1163.485]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  1163.485]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1163.486] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0174:1028:00d4 rev 163, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xdff80000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1163.486] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1163.487] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1163.730] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  1163.730]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  1163.730]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  1163.730] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  340.107  Thu May 24 17:12:39 PDT 2018
[  1163.730] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  1163.731] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  1163.733] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  1163.734]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  1163.734]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1163.734] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  340.107  Thu May 24 16:52:39 PDT 2018
[  1163.734] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  1163.734] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  1163.734] (--) using VT number 9

[  1163.875] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  1163.875] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  1163.876] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  1163.877] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1163.877]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1163.877]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  1163.877] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey
[  1163.877] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  1163.877] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  1163.878] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  1163.879] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1163.879]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1163.879]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  1163.879] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  1163.879] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  1163.880] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  1163.880] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go GPU installed in this system is
[  1163.880] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers.
[  1163.880] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     Please visit [URL]http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html[/URL] for
[  1163.880] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     more information.  The 340.107 NVIDIA driver will ignore
[  1163.880] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this GPU.  Continuing probe...
[  1163.880] (EE) No devices detected.
[  1163.880] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1163.880] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  1163.880] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
for help.
[  1163.880] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1163.880] (EE)
[  1163.967] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```
xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Device0"
    Driver      "nvidia" <--I think this was originally "vesa", so I changed it, but it didn't help
    BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"  <--I added this per another "SOLVED" thread...it didn't help
    VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"  <--I added this as well, but it didn't help
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Change of mind. Here're some of the configuration files that may be relevant just in case the fault is mine...
> _Note: I also tried the "NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy driver" (96.43.23) (from their website), but "make install" error's out.
> Also, I ONLY tried "Xorg -configure" AFTER the auto-configuration failed (repeatedly)._
> 
> ...


Would you it possible to post your files which are installed, using _pkg info _command?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

You may have had x11/nvidia-driver-96 installed. However, this port was removed long before 12.0 existed.

I don't think you can install it in any case, it's not compatible any more with recent xserver versions.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You may have had x11/nvidia-driver-96 installed. However, this port was removed long before 12.0 existed.



No, the 96 Nvidia driver was NEVER actually installed on the laptop. I downloaded and ATTEMPTED to install it.....but ONLY because it was referenced as the recommended driver in Xorg.0.org. The driver I DID use was Nvidia's legacy 340 driver. I also tried the 304 legacy driver, but it had no effect on the "no screens found" error.



> I don't think you can install it in any case, it's not compatible any more with recent xserver versions.



Yes.


----------



## drozdowsky (Jul 15, 2019)

Everyone with this problem please try using xorg-minimal, It works for me (I have had problems with xorg on 12.0 too)


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> No, the 96 Nvidia driver was NEVER actually installed on the laptop. I downloaded and ATTEMPTED to install it.....but ONLY because it was referenced as the recommended driver in Xorg.0.org. The driver I DID use was Nvidia's legacy 340 driver. I also tried the 304 legacy driver, but it had no effect on the "no screens found" error.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


thanks for your efforts in giving more information. we try to help you.

Have you tried with 13.0 snapshot FreeBSD? Maybe it would have better support.

What about the xorg xproto that you have ?

Does the 13.0 boots?
Today when I look into the FreeBSD 13.0 Memstick, it has
partition hd1,msdos1 filesystem type fat lablel efiszs, uuiod a886 1d02, with efi
with the hd1, msdos2 with no know fileystem detected, and it might be an issue.
It can likely not start, but if you have EFI enable, that has more chances to work out.

With bright workaround, with grub installed and with command line,
set root hd1 msdos2 
chainloader +1
boot

then it tells us, loading kernel /boot/kernel/kernel text 0x134e3d8... cant find /boot/entropy.,


Would you like to try the 13.0 Snapshopt FreeBSD maybe it would have better results? what do you think?


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Would you it possible to post your files which are installed, using _pkg info _command?



Sorry, but I just wiped 12 and I'm in process of installing 11.2 to see if X works. If I get the same "no screens found" error, I'll reinstall 12 and post _pkg info_.


----------



## drozdowsky (Jul 15, 2019)

Have you also tried drm-kmod?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Sorry, but I just wiped 12 and I'm in process of installing 11.2 to see if X works. If I get the same "no screens found" error, I'll reinstall 12 and post _pkg info_.


I just did make a test. I found out an old backup on an WD USB disk. I moved all new bsd 12.0 to a directory oldstuff, I did then cp -a /media/wddisk/  /target
and once I start it it back again with Xorg working. That's cool to have backups.

The thing is that I would like to give you this working Xorg 12.0 FreeBSD. I would bet that it would save your X and that it would work.
Maybe I can find the packages that are in my disk to that you can replicate my working installation to get X.

I am working on it.

SirDice: you see that they are numerous users in such a matter.
Therefore, the stable concept would make sense. Old Xorg protocol and drivers, but working.

here it goes, it works with this configuration:





I will give you soon the necessary installation files...
I called it AIP almost as your pseudo.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-12-0-aip-xorg-packages/

I will copy the xorg files for installation...

It is still copying.

With those packages, you are maybe ready to go.
The txz files go to /var/cache/pkg/ directory.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 15, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> The driver I DID use was Nvidia's legacy 340 driver.



Definitely not. It was either _xf86-video-nv_ or _xf86-video-vesa_ driver.



Spartrekus said:


> What about the xorg xproto that you have ?


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Definitely not. It was either _xf86-video-nv_ or _xf86-video-vesa_ driver.



Aren't those drivers for an older (e.g., v6 or v7) BSD?
The FreeBSD manual cites:

*2.1 Determining the correct driver to use*
There are various versions of the nVidia drivers in the Ports Collection. The correct one to use depends on the actual model (and age) of your graphics card:

The latest versions of nVidia cards are supported by the x11/nvidia-driver port.
*nVidia cards like the GeForce 2MX/3/4 series are supported by the 96XX series of drivers, available in the x11/nvidia-driver-96xx port.*
Even older cards, like GeForce and RIVA TNT are supported by the 71_XX_ series of drivers, available in the x11/nvidia-driver-71xx port.
In fact, nVidia provides detailed information on which card is supported by which driver. This information is available directly on their web site: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html.


Further, there's this from:

*HOWTO: Setup Xorg with NVIDIA's driver*
Install x11/nvidia-driver:  pkg install nvidia-driver
For some older cards [e.g., GeForce4 440 Go] you need to use x11/nvidia-driver-340 or x11/nvidia-driver-304 instead.  Consult NVIDIA's download page (http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us) to see which driver version you need.  Note that there is no need (and it's even counterproductive) to download the driver from that page.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I just did make a test. I found out an old backup on an WD USB disk. I moved all new bsd 12.0 to a directory oldstuff, I did then cp -a /media/wddisk/  /target
> and once I start it it back again with Xorg working. That's cool to have backups.
> The thing is that I would like to give you this working Xorg 12.0 FreeBSD. I would bet that it would save your X and that it would work.
> Maybe I can find the packages that are in my disk to that you can replicate my working installation to get X.
> ...



Spartrekus, I will give that a try. Many thanks for this!

As an aside....I wiped 12 from the Inspiron laptop and did a new (all defaults) install of 11.2.
Oddly, for the first time with this setup, there's no network connectivity. All pings, whether IP or domain (except localhost, which works) return "no route to host"....even though the NIC's activity lights appear to be passing packets. Odd.
Because the Inspiron laptop has USB 1.0 inputs (the laptop is nearly 20 years old), which are VERY slow, I always bypass them by plugging a Linksys USB 2.0 Gigabit ethernet NIC into a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card in the laptop for network connections. Until just now, it has always worked perfectly. If it isn't one thing, it's another. Weird day!!

So I'll try your 12 AIP and report back..


----------



## shkhln (Jul 15, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Aren't those drivers for an older (e.g., v6 or v7) BSD?



No, of course not.



JLAIP said:


> *nVidia cards like the GeForce 2MX/3/4 series are supported by the 96XX series of drivers, available in the x11/nvidia-driver-96xx port.* … For some older cards [e.g., GeForce4 440 Go] you need to use x11/nvidia-driver-340 or x11/nvidia-driver-304 instead.



I don't have reading comprehension issues, but thank you for your concern. Supported GPUs are listed on the "Supported products" tab on the driver download pages. Those are linked here: https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html. Not to mention the message from the 340 driver itself (in Xorg.0.log), which is pretty clear.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear Guys,

I am pleased to give you the txz files, working for X.

If you give me a apache / nginx whatever http space, I can give you my _txz_ files so that _pkg_ fetch them to install those.

SirDice:
This would be maybe what we can call FreeBSD _Stable_, including the kernel Entropy fix for non EFI (legacy) + stable Xorg (old working 2018 stuffs) for intel and nvidia cards.

@AIP:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-12-0-aip-xorg-packages/files/

I hope that I can help.

Yours sincerely.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 15, 2019)

Just fyi....

*pciconf -lv*
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11308086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x010180 card=0x45418086 chip=0x244a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BAM IDE U100 Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
uhci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x45418086 chip=0x24428086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BA/BAM UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
*vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x00d41028 chip=0x017410de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'NV17M [GeForce4 440 Go]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA*
none0@pci0:2:3:0:    class=0x040100 card=0x00e61028 chip=0x1998125d rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ESS Technology'
    device     = 'ES1983S Maestro-3i PCI Audio Accelerator'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
cbb0@pci0:2:15:0:    class=0x060700 card=0x00e61028 chip=0xac42104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments'
    device     = 'PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
cbb1@pci0:2:15:1:    class=0x060700 card=0x00e61028 chip=0xac42104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments'
    device     = 'PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
none1@pci0:2:15:2:    class=0x0c0010 card=0x00e61028 chip=0x8027104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments'
    device     = 'PCI4451 IEEE-1394 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
ohci0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x0c0310 card=0x00351033 chip=0x00351033 rev=0x44 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'OHCI USB Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:4:0:1:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x00e01033 chip=0x00e01033 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'uPD72010x USB 2.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Have you tried with 13.0 snapshot FreeBSD? Maybe it would have better support.


Irrelevant. The version of FreeBSD has nothing to do with this issue.



Spartrekus said:


> @SirDice:
> This would be maybe what we can call FreeBSD _Stable_, including the kernel Entropy fix for non EFI (legacy) + stable Xorg (old working 2018 stuffs) for intel and nvidia cards.


Again, irrelevant. You're trying to use a completely unrelated issue to prove a point in favor of your crusade. 

This is an old NVidia card. Even NVidia stopped supporting it and the only driver that still supports this card is the 96 version. That version of the driver was built for the xserver version that was current at that time. It stopped working after xserver was updated to 1.14. 





						Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				




The 96 driver was removed mainly because it failed to build with x11-servers/xorg-server above 1.14. Another really good reason to remove it was the fact it contained a bunch of security issues and those were never going to be fixed by NVidia even if we could somehow get it to work on a newer xserver.

So, as shkhln already said, use x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv or x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa. Anything else simply isn't going to work.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Irrelevant. The version of FreeBSD has nothing to do with this issue.
> 
> 
> Again, irrelevant. You're trying to use a completely unrelated issue to prove a point in favor of your crusade.
> ...






```
vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
```

This bug is reported by several users, and it concerns a clean new installation of 12.0.
Visibly the issue is into Xorg  with vesa and scfb.

I could not find out the given package, into it looking Xorg.0.log ... I cannot find which package has the issue, yet.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 15, 2019)

tada, and magic ...

I am pleased to let you know that the installer of FreeBSD 12.0 with a workaround for Xorg is available.



			https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-12-0-aip-xorg-packages/files/installer.sh/download
		


With the clean fresh installation of BSD 12, then I get the txz files.
And the installer runs ... after few mins, it is installed with the txz files, just with the txz locally (from pkg12x.tar.gz file).

And here it shows icewm ... cool, it works.
Guys, if you would like to try my installer, you can maybe give a try for your system, if that also works with vesa/X.






There is just the right packages. I have no file into /etc/X11. No Xorg -configure at all, just :
echo icewm > .xinitrc
startx

The working X11 is with this:

```
hello
ORBit2-2.14.19_2               High-performance CORBA ORB with support for the C language
add-20180401                   Full-screen editing calculator
adwaita-icon-theme-3.28.0      GNOME Symbolic Icons
alsa-lib-1.1.2_2               ALSA compatibility library
alsa-plugins-1.1.1_4           ALSA compatibility library plugins
alsa-sndio-0.2                 ALSA PCM sndio plugin
alsa-utils-1.1.2               ALSA compatibility utils
appres-1.0.5                   Program to list application's resources
apr-1.6.5.1.6.1_1              Apache Portability Library
argyllcms-1.9.2_4              ICC compatible color management system
at-spi2-atk-2.26.2             Assisted Technology Provider module for GTK+
at-spi2-core-2.28.0            Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface
atk-2.28.1                     GNOME accessibility toolkit (ATK)
avahi-app-0.7_2                Service discovery on a local network
bash-5.0.7                     GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
binutils-2.30_7,1              GNU binary tools
bitmap-1.0.8_2                 Bitmap editor and converter utilities for X
ca_root_nss-3.41               Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cairo-1.15.12,2                Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
chromium-71.0.3578.98_2        Google web browser based on WebKit
colord-1.3.5                   Manage color profiles to accurately color input/output devices
compat10x-i386-10.4.1004000.20181014 Convenience package to install the compat10x libraries
cups-2.2.10                    Common UNIX Printing System
db5-5.3.28_7                   Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
dbus-1.10.16_1                 Message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.108                GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
dconf-0.28.0                   Configuration database system for GNOME
dejavu-2.37                    Bitstream Vera Fonts clone with a wider range of characters
desktop-file-utils-0.23        Couple of command line utilities for working with desktop entries
dotconf-1.3_1                  Simple, powerful configuration-file parser
encodings-1.0.4_4,1            X.Org Encoding fonts
espeak-1.48.04_6               Software speech synthesizer
expat-2.2.6_1                  XML 1.0 parser written in C
ffmpeg-4.1_4,1                 Realtime audio/video encoder/converter and streaming server
fftw3-3.3.8_3                  Fast C routines to compute the Discrete Fourier Transform
firefox-67.0.2_1,1             Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
flac-1.3.2                     Free lossless audio codec
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_3      X.Org Adobe 100dpi font
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_3       X.Org Adobe 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia 100dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia Type1 font
font-alias-1.0.3_3             X.Org Font aliases
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Arabic fonts
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_3         X.Org Bigelow Holmes 100dpi font
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_3          X.Org Bigelow Holmes 75dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_3 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 100dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_3 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 75dpi font
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_3            X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TTF font
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_3          X.Org Bigelow Holmes Type1 font
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_3  X.Org Bitstream Vera 100dpi font
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_3   X.Org Bitstream Vera 75dpi font
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_3   X.Org Bitstream Vera Type1 font
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_3   X.Org Cronyx Cyrillic font
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Daewoo fonts
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous Dec fonts
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_3         X.Org IBM Type1 font
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous ISAS fonts
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous JIS fonts
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_3        X.Org miscellaneous Micro fonts
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_3     X.Org miscellaneous Cyrillic font
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_3     X.Org miscellaneous Ethiopic font
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Meltho font
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_3         X.Org miscellaneous Misc fonts
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous Mutt fonts
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_3   X.Org miscellaneous Schumacher fonts
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_3   X.Org Screen Cyrillic font
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous Sony fonts
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous Sun fonts
font-util-1.3.1                Create an index of X font files in a directory
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_3 X.Org Winitzki Cyrillic font
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_3     X.Org XFree86 Type1 font
fontconfig-2.12.6,1            XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
fpc-3.0.4                      Free Pascal compiler with Turbo and Delphi
fpc-ide-3.0.4                  Free Pascal integrated IDE/compiler
freetype2-2.9.1                Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
fribidi-0.19.7                 Free Implementation of the Unicode Bidirectional Algorithm
gcc-8_3                        Meta-port for the default version of the GNU Compiler Collection
gcc8-8.2.0_4                   GNU Compiler Collection 8
gconf2-3.2.6_5                 Configuration database system for GNOME
gdbm-1.18.1                    GNU database manager
gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.12            Graphic library for GTK+
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_2     GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
giflib-5.1.4                   Tools and library routines for working with GIF images
glib-2.56.3_2,1                Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
gmp-6.1.2_1                    Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
gnome_subr-1.0                 Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scripts
gnutls-3.6.5_1                 GNU Transport Layer Security library
gobject-introspection-1.56.1,1 Generate interface introspection data for GObject libraries
graphite2-1.3.13               Rendering capabilities for complex non-Roman writing systems
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.32  Gtk-update-icon-cache utility from the Gtk+ toolkit
gtk2-2.24.32                   Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)
gtk3-3.22.30_4                 Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
harfbuzz-2.3.0                 OpenType text shaping engine
harfbuzz-icu-2.3.0             Harfbuzz ICU support
hicolor-icon-theme-0.15        High-color icon theme shell from the FreeDesktop project
iceauth-1.0.8_2                ICE authority file utility for X
icewm-1.3.8_4                  Window Manager designed for speed, usability and consistency
icu-63.1_1,1                   International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.3.1                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jbigkit-2.1_1                  Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pages, faxes
jpeg-turbo-2.0.1               SIMD-accelerated JPEG codec which replaces libjpeg
jsoncpp-1.8.1_5                JSON reader and writer library for C++
lcms2-2.9                      Accurate, fast, and small-footprint color management engine
less-530                       Better pager utility
libFS-1.0.7_2                  The FS library
libICE-1.0.9_3,1               Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libIDL-0.8.14_4                Library for creating trees of CORBA IDL files
libSM-1.2.3,1                  Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.6.7,1                 X11 library
libXScrnSaver-1.2.3_2          The XScrnSaver library
libXTrap-1.0.1_5               The XTrap library
libXau-1.0.8_5                 Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.13_2,2              X Athena Widgets library
libXcomposite-0.4.4_5,1        X Composite extension library
libXcursor-1.1.15_2            X client-side cursor loading library
libXdamage-1.1.4_5             X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.1.2_2               X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXevie-1.0.3_5               The Xevie library
libXext-1.3.3_3,1              X11 Extension library
libXfixes-5.0.3_2              X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.5.4_2,2             X font library
libXfontcache-1.0.5_5          The Xfontcache library
libXft-2.3.2_3                 Client-sided font API for X applications
libXi-1.7.9_2,1                X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.1.4_2,1          X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.1.2_5,1               X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.3_2,1                X print library
libXpm-3.5.12_2                X Pixmap library
libXrandr-1.5.1_2              X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.10_2            X Render extension library
libXres-1.2.0_2                X Resource usage library
libXt-1.1.5_2,1                X Toolkit library
libXtst-1.2.3_2                X Test extension
libXv-1.0.11_2,1               X Video Extension library
libXvMC-1.0.10_2               X Video Extension Motion Compensation library
libXxf86dga-1.1.4_5            X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.4_2           X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3             X Vidmode Extension
libcroco-0.6.12                CSS2 parsing library
libdaemon-0.14_1               Lightweight C library that eases the writing of UNIX daemons
libdmx-1.1.4_2                 DMX extension library
libdrm-2.4.96,1                Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1       Command line editor library
libepoll-shim-0.0.20181229     epoll shim implemented using kevent
libepoxy-1.5.2                 Library to handle OpenGL function pointer management
libevent-2.1.10                API for executing callback functions on events or timeouts
libexif-0.6.21_4               Library to read digital camera file meta-data
libffi-3.2.1_3                 Foreign Function Interface
libfontenc-1.1.3_3             The fontenc Library
libgcrypt-1.8.4_1              General purpose cryptographic library based on the code from GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.34              Common error values for all GnuPG components
libgsf-1.14.44                 Extensible I/O abstraction for dealing with structured file formats
libiconv-1.14_11               Character set conversion library
libidn2-2.1.0                  Implementation of IDNA2008 internationalized domain names
libltdl-2.4.6                  System independent dlopen wrapper
liblz4-1.8.3,1                 LZ4 compression library, lossless and very fast
libogg-1.3.3,4                 Ogg bitstream library
liboldX-1.0.1_3                Old X library
libpaper-1.1.24.4              Library providing routines for paper size management
libpci-3.6.2                   PCI configuration space I/O made easy
libpciaccess-0.13.5            Generic PCI access library
libpthread-stubs-0.4           This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
librsvg2-2.40.20               Library for parsing and rendering SVG vector-graphic files
libsecret-0.18.6               Library to access the secret service API
libsndfile-1.0.28_1            Reading and writing files containing sampled sound (like WAV or AIFF)
libtasn1-4.13_1                ASN.1 structure parser library
libtheora-1.1.1_7              Theora video codec for the Ogg multimedia streaming system
libunistring-0.9.10_1          Unicode string library
libunwind-20170615             Generic stack unwinding library
libv4l-1.6.3_4                 Video4Linux library
libva-2.3.0_5                  VAAPI wrapper and dummy driver
libvdpau-1.1.1_2               VDPAU wrapper and tracing library
libvorbis-1.3.6,3              Audio compression codec library
libvpx-1.7.0_4                 VP8/VP9 Codec SDK
libx264-0.155.2917             H.264/MPEG-4 AVC Video Encoding (Library)
libxcb-1.13.1                  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxkbcommon-0.8.0             Keymap handling library for toolkits and window systems
libxkbfile-1.0.9_2             XKB file library
libxkbui-1.0.2_6               The xkbui library
libxml2-2.9.8                  XML parser library for GNOME
libxshmfence-1.2_4             Shared memory 'SyncFence' synchronization primitive
libxslt-1.1.32                 The XSLT C library for GNOME
links-2.16_1,1                 Lynx-like text WWW browser
llvm60-6.0.1_6                 LLVM and Clang
luit-1.1.1_1                   Locale and ISO 2022 support for Unicode terminals
mesa-dri-18.3.2                OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for DRI2+
mesa-libs-18.3.2               OpenGL libraries that support GLX and EGL clients
mkfontdir-1.0.7                Create an index of X font files in a directory
mkfontscale-1.1.3_2            Creates an index of scalable font files for X
mpc-1.1.0_2                    Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision
mpfr-4.0.1_2                   Library for multiple-precision floating-point computations
mpg123-1.25.10                 Command-line player for MPEG Layer 1, 2, and 3 audio files
ncurses-6.1.20190112           Library for terminal-independent, full-screen output
nettle-3.4.1_1                 Low-level cryptographic library
noto-basic-1.0.5_1             Google Noto Fonts family (Basic and Emoji)
noto-lite-1.0.5_2              Google font family - lite version
nspr-4.20                      Platform-neutral API for system level and libc like functions
nss-3.41_1                     Libraries to support development of security-enabled applications
opencv-core-3.4.1_13           Open Source Computer Vision library
openh264-1.8.0,2               Cisco implementation of H.264 codec
opus-1.3                       IETF audio codec
p11-kit-0.23.14                Library for loading and enumerating of PKCS#11 modules
pango-1.42.4_1                 Open-source framework for the layout and rendering of i18n text
pciids-20181228                Database of all known IDs used in PCI devices
pcre-8.42_1                    Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.28.1                   Practical Extraction and Report Language
pixman-0.34.0_1                Low-level pixel manipulation library
pkg-1.11.1                     Package manager
png-1.6.36                     Library for manipulating PNG images
polkit-0.114_2                 Framework for controlling access to system-wide components
portaudio-19.6.0,1             Portable cross-platform Audio API
python27-2.7.15                Interpreted object-oriented programming language
python36-3.6.8                 Interpreted object-oriented programming language
re2-20180901_1                 Fast C++ regex library
readline-7.0.5                 Library for editing command lines as they are typed
serf-1.3.9_3                   Serf HTTP client library
sessreg-1.1.1                  Manage utmp/wtmp entries for non-init X clients
setxkbmap-1.3.1                Set the keyboard using the X Keyboard Extension
shared-mime-info-1.8           MIME types database from the freedesktop.org project
smproxy-1.0.6                  Session Manager Proxy
snappy-1.1.6                   Fast compressor/decompressor library
sndio-1.5.0                    Small audio and MIDI framework from the OpenBSD project
speech-dispatcher-0.8.6_1      Common interface to speech synthesis
speex-1.2.0,1                  Audio compression format designed for speech
speexdsp-1.2.r3_1              Audio compression format designed for speech
spidermonkey52-52.9.0_1        Standalone JavaScript based from Mozilla 52-esr
sqlite3-3.26.0                 SQL database engine in a C library
startup-notification-0.12_4    Library that supports startup notification spec from freedesktop.org
subversion-1.11.1_1            Version control system
tiff-4.0.10                    Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2           Trusted Platform Module (TPM) emulator
trousers-0.3.14_2              Open-source TCG Software Stack
twm-1.0.10                     Tab Window Manager for the X Window System
utf8proc-2.1.0                 UTF-8 processing library
wayland-1.16.0                 Wayland composite "server"
wayland-protocols-1.16         Wayland protocols
webp-1.0.1_1                   Google WebP image format conversion tool
wget-1.20.3                    Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
wmctrl-1.07_7                  Command line tool to interact with an EWMH/NetWM compatible X managers
x11perf-1.6.0                  X11 server performance test program
x265-2.8_2                     H.265/High Efficiency Video Coding (HEVC) format
xauth-1.0.10                   X authority file utility
xbacklight-1.2.2               Program to adjust backlight brightness
xbitmaps-1.1.2                 X.Org bitmaps data
xcalc-1.0.6_2                  Scientific calculator for X
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1             Module with libxcb/libX11 extension/replacement libraries
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1    Convenience functions for the Render extension
xclip-0.13                     Interface to X selections ("the clipboard") from the command line
xclock-1.0.7_2                 Analog and digital clock for X
xcmsdb-1.0.5                   Device Color Characterization utility for X
xconsole-1.0.7_1               Monitor system console messages with X
xcursor-themes-1.0.5_2         X.org cursors themes
xcursorgen-1.0.7               Create an X cursor file from a collection of PNG images
xdg-utils-1.1.3                Tools to allow all applications to integrate with the free desktop
xdotool-3.20160805.1,1         Programmatically simulate keyboard input or mouse activity
xdpyinfo-1.3.2_2               Display information utility for X
xdriinfo-1.0.6_3               Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xev-1.2.2                      Print contents of X events
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_3    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_2       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_7        X.Org syscons display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_2        X.Org vesa display driver
xf86dga-1.0.3_1                Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xgamma-1.0.6                   Gamma correction through the X server
xgc-1.0.5                      X graphics demo
xhost-1.0.7                    Server access control program for X
xinit-1.4.0,1                  X Window System initializer
xinput-1.6.2_2                 Very useful utility for configuring and testing XInput devices
xkbcomp-1.4.2                  Compile XKB keyboard description
xkbevd-1.1.4                   XKB event daemon
xkbutils-1.0.4_2               XKB utility demos
xkeyboard-config-2.24_1        X Keyboard Configuration Database
xkill-1.0.5                    Utility for killing a client by its X resource
xlsatoms-1.1.2                 List interned atoms defined on a server
xlsclients-1.1.4               List client applications running on a display
xmessage-1.0.5                 Display message or query in a X window
xmodmap-1.0.9                  Utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X
xorg-7.7_3                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_2                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1        X.Org X server and related programs
xorgproto-2018.4               xorg protocol headers
xpr-1.0.5                      Utility for printing an X window dump
xprop-1.2.3                    Property displayer for X
xrandr-1.5.0                   Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
xrdb-1.1.1                     X server resource database utility
xrefresh-1.0.6                 Refresh all or part of an X screen
xset-1.2.4_2                   User preference utility for X
xsetmode-1.0.0                 Set the mode for an X Input Device
xsetroot-1.1.2                 Root window parameter setting utility for X
xterm-343                      Terminal emulator for the X Window System
xtrans-1.3.5                   Abstract network code for X
xvid-1.3.5,1                   Opensource MPEG-4 codec, based on OpenDivx
xvinfo-1.1.3                   Print out X-Video extension adaptor information
xwd-1.0.7                      Dump an image of an X window
xwininfo-1.1.4_2               Window information utility for X
xwud-1.0.5                     Image displayer for X
FreeBSD generic 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r328126: Thu Jan 18 18:13:19 UTC 2018     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I hope that this helped you.

Yours sincerely


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Would you it possible to post your files which are installed, using _pkg info _command?


Attached.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

SirDice said:


> So, as shkhln already said, use x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv or x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa. Anything else simply isn't going to work.



I just performed (another) fresh install of 12. Then, I updated both freebsd and ports. Then, I added the requisite entries in /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf and rebooted. Then I "pkg install...." Xorg and "pkg install...." XF86-video-mv.
The result: of startx....*no screens found*.

At this point, I'm truly stumped!!
This laptop has been running 12 with xfce for months! Back in December, I burned 12 RELEASE to a DVD, which is what I've been installing from. So I know the source has not changed. In spite of the fact that I've also wiped the hard drive and reinstalled BSD multiple times during this time to show friends how EASY it is to get FreeBSD 12 up-and-running in minutes, now X won't run at all. And NOTHING changed. I don't get it???

p.s. 11.2 now produces the same "no screens found" error. Though I did update the system prior to installing Xorg, so I'm guessing whatever is causing the error is related to one of the updates that affects both 11.2 and 12.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I am pleased to let you know that the installer of FreeBSD 12.0 with a workaround for Xorg is available.
> 
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-12-0-aip-xorg-packages/files/installer.sh/download
> ...



Great work!
I downloaded the installer.sh, but I'm not sure what to do with it??
I apologize if this should be obvious, but I haven't dabbled in BSD hacking for many years.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

Spartrekus: I think I may have figured it out, but since I've been messing around with the system, I may have modded something that's required for your installer. So I'm going to reinstall 12 from scratch and, then, try running your installer.sh.

I presume I cp it to / and run "./installer.sh" (w/o quotes). Is that correct?


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

UPDATE: With a fresh 12 install, I did a "pkg install..." xorg.
Then I ran installer.sh. Unfortunately, startx still returns *no screens found*.
Note: I did not "pkg install..." nvidia-driver-340" yet. I wasn't sure whether installer.sh contained the required sources or not and I wanted to install as little as possible to avoid downloading whatever it is that's causing the error. But I guess it may've come with Xorg.

If anyone has any further ideas....


----------



## shkhln (Jul 16, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> If anyone has any further ideas...



There is a link to the relevant bug tracker issue posted before you replied in this thread.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 16, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Spartrekus: I think I may have figured it out, but since I've been messing around with the system, I may have modded something that's required for your installer. So I'm going to reinstall 12 from scratch and, then, try running your installer.sh.
> 
> I presume I cp it to / and run "./installer.sh" (w/o quotes). Is that correct?


After installation of clean 12.0 FreeBSD x86, you get the tarball pkg12x.tar.gz, place the txz into /var/cache/pkg/
and then :
pkg add ./*.txz

It will install then the locally present txz files, without fetching from internet.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 16, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> After installation of clean 12.0 FreeBSD x86, you get the tarball pkg12x.tar.gz, place the txz into /var/cache/pkg/
> and then :
> pkg add ./*.txz
> It will install then the locally present txz files, without fetching from internet.



That makes more sense. I'm downloading the tarball now and I'll give it a try tomorrow morning.
Do I install Xorg and nvidia-driver-340 BEFORE or AFTER installing your tarball?

*Just fyi:* After my last post, I wiped 12 and installed 13, which produces the same "no screens found". So I'm hoping your hack works.
Still, it would be good to figure out exactly what "broke" and fix it....because 12 and X installed easily and were running perfectly on this laptop until last week..


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 16, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> That makes more sense. I'm downloading the tarball now and I'll give it a try tomorrow morning.
> After my last post, I wiped 12 and installed 13, which produces the same "no screens found". So I'm hoping your hack works.
> 
> Still, it would be good to figure out exactly what "broke" and fix it....because 12 and X installed easily and were running perfectly on this laptop until last week..


It is very likely to work, I believe. 

Let's hope that this fix works for your machines. Let us know about the results. 
Best regards


----------



## meine (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,

I didn't use any other than the xf86-video-vesa and/or xf-video-nv drivers. The latter seems to be depreciated, but worked well enough for me because I don't need any hardware/graphical acceleration. Time ago I tried the 'better' Nvidia drivers but it was a PITA and didn't get them running.

Meanwhile I didn't see any reaction on my bugzilla report, but that will only be a matter of time.
l also I will try and install xorg-minimal as @*drozdowsky *suggested and be back on that.

[edit] both deleting and reinstalling xorg-minimal and xorg didn't resolve the problem, still 'no screens found'


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

Spartrekus: Success with a caveat...

Your tarball worked! THANK YOU!!
Finally, I was able to startx (see "pkg add.jpg") into X.
However, after "pkg install xfce", xfce4 fails to start, producing a dbus error I've never seen before (see "xfce.jpg"). Did your tarball install or configure dbus?

Since I don't know what is in your tarball or how it fixed or bypassed the "no screens found" problem, I'm not sure whether the xfce error is related to the tarball or something else? If we can solve this, I think we can call your fix a REAL solution for others with the "no screens found" error.

p.s. For others who may be new or have minimal Unix experience, your tarball instructions lacked two important steps:
Once pkg12x.tar.gz is copied into /var/cache/pkg/, the user should perform the following three commands....

tar xvzf pkg12x.tar.gz
cd pkg12x
pkg add ./*.txz
I think this would help anyone, like me, who may find this thread during their attempts to fix the "no screens found" error.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Spartrekus: Success with a caveat...
> 
> Your tarball worked! THANK YOU!!
> Finally, I was able to startx (see "pkg add.jpg") into X.
> ...



I was kinda sure about it.

Because my Tarball has no XFCE then, you won't make it to run XFCE. I have gave you a package list with icewm - as soon as you get something with bugs from the Net (BSD package ftp) - then it will not work.

Then, because no one care about X11, then please post your great opinions about stability here.
Likely Sirdice and other will care about it more.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/stable-and-testing-releases-for-freebsd.71473/

There are many bugs:
11.x does not boot for all.
12.x is regularly broken and it is not booting on all notebooks.
13.x does not boot either and it is likely to be more broken than 12.x


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

UPDATE: I figured out the xfce issue (I forgot to add dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf). After a reboot, xfce comes right up. However, the default video driver doesn't permit higher display settings.....so this is where I would normally install the nvidia-driver-340. But I don't want to "break" whatever you did, so I thought I should check with you before installing the nvidia driver....


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> UPDATE: I figured out the xfce issue (I forgot to add dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf). After a reboot, xfce comes right up. However, the default video driver doesn't permit higher display settings.....so this is where I would normally install the nvidia-driver-340. But I don't want to "break" whatever you did, so I thought I should check with you before installing the nvidia driver....


Fetching from the ftp of FreeBSD will risk that it will break and bring more bugs.

We can chat if you want if you have specific questions.
It takes lot of time to make a tarball - but we have no choices because bugs aren't fixed.

There are no bugs for others (Sirdice,...).

I invite you to join the discussion here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/stable-and-testing-releases-for-freebsd.71473/

I would like to thank you very much for your help.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> We can chat if you want if you have specific questions.



I think my only question now is whether I can install the nvidia-driver-340 or if you think it will break your "fix"??




> I takes lot of time to make a tarball - but we have no choices because bugs aren't fixed.
> There are no bugs for others (Sirdice,...).



I don't mean to excuse anyone, but I think the BSD developers probably have alot to do and solving bugs for older laptops probably aren't at the top of their list. Still, I've run across a few others running 12 on desktop PCs who're having the same "no screens found" issue. So it looks like something got broke in a recent update, so the developers probably should look into it. Again, my laptop has been running 12 for several months without any problem until last week. And although I'm very rusty in Unix, I've been running it since the late '90s. In fact, our web server's been running FreeBSD 4.4 for ~20 years without any OS problems.
As they say: If it ain't broke, don't fix it...




> I invite you to join the discussion here:
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/stable-and-testing-releases-for-freebsd.71473/



I just posted my results there. Thanks again for the outstanding help!!


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> I think my only question now is whether I can install the nvidia-driver-340 or if you think it will break your "fix"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need an usb live memstick with freebsd - any 12.0 memstick would do shell (so that /dev/adas0s1a is not / mounted).

if you copy your files into a directory, you can bring it back alive easily.
You can run a shell from a live freebsd and copy your disk to a dir.

mount /dev/adas0s1a /media/hdd
mount /dev/da0s1    /media/extusbhdd
mkdir /media/extusbhdd/backup-spartrekus-bsd-12
cp -a /media/hdd  /media/extusbhdd/backup-spartrekus-bsd-12

Once done you can test it and restore it in a flash.

I believe that the mentioned nvidia package from ftp freebsd has no bug there. it might work.

you can restore it anytime - anyhow.

edit:
I just read your post - thank you very much for your post and your help. I believe also that it would be great if your X11 works well the way you would dream to.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

UPDATE: After installing nvidia-driver-340, startx produces: *no screens found*.
340 is the same nvidia driver I've always used on this laptop.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> UPDATE: After installing nvidia-driver-340, startx produces: *no screens found*.
> 340 is the same nvidia driver I've always used on this laptop.



Good to know that it breaks it. Means that I should update my tarball with it.
Since I am travelling, I have no idea when.

Maybe we can ask Sirdice for a bug fix this week.

The week after I can maybe take few hours to fix it.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Good to know that it breaks it. Means that I should update my tarball with it.
> Since I am travelling, I have no idea when.
> Maybe we can ask Sirdice for a bug fix this week.
> The week after I can maybe take few hours to fix it.



You've done so much already, I'm very grateful. If you can find the time to incorporate the nvidia-driver-340 into the tarball that would be great. Just let me know if you're able to do it.
Thank you again.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> You've done so much already, I'm very grateful. If you can find the time to incorporate the nvidia-driver-340 into the tarball that would be great. Just let me know if you're able to do it.
> Thank you again.


I have the possibility to incorporate the nvidia driver - however it will take several hours like 2 to 4 hours, including long uploading time on sourceforge. It is not a big deal - because I do regularly keep bug fixing to keep FreeBSD running.


----------



## Remington (Jul 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> So, as shkhln already said, use x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv or x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa. Anything else simply isn't going to work.



x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa doesn't work either.  I'm getting the same error running FreeBSD with Xorg in Parallels Desktop.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

Remington said:


> x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa doesn't work either.



You are a fourth person in this thread missing or deliberately ignoring my earlier post.


----------



## Max212 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yesterday I've tried to run FreeBSD with Xorg in VMWare workstation and I also got error no screens found.
My earlier installation worked without the problem, but disk died and I can not test it with new updates.


----------



## drozdowsky (Jul 17, 2019)

I have previously commented that xorg-minimal works but I have just tried it with xf86-video-intel (with /xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf) and got:
"EE No screens found"
I can post my Xorg.0.log if anyone is interested.
Note that I have Skylake C/GPU and I do not know if these are supported with -intel, I am fairly new to BSD world and do not know if my issue is related.

PS. drm-kmod works for me just fine, I just wonder if drm-kmod adds additional layer because I see some freezes on my system


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

drozdowsky said:


> I have previously commented that xorg-minimal works but I have just tried it with xf86-video-intel (with /xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf) and got:
> "EE No screens found"
> I can post my Xorg.0.log if anyone is interested.
> Note that I have Skylake C/GPU and I do not know if these are supported with -intel, I am fairly new to BSD world and do not know if my issue is related.
> ...



we tried drm-kmod but it did not help. 

The issue comes from Xorg, and it is also known and  reported in Linux distributions.

The best would be to have a BSD-X11 non dependent of Linux.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> The best would be to have a BSD-X11 non dependent of Linux.


I suggest you state your case here: https://www.x.org/wiki/DeveloperStart/


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

*@SirDice*, can you at least temporary ban Spartrekus until PR 239065 is resolved?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I suggest you state your case here: https://www.x.org/wiki/DeveloperStart/


That's a very good idea. I appreciate your post. It is really clean and nice, often / always helpful.
Thank you very much for your efforts.

look...


shkhln said:


> *@SirDice*, can you least temporary ban Spartrekus until PR 239065 is resolved?


I helped users to make work their machines.
But, sure you can.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I helped users to make work their machines.


No, you're being obtuse and intentionally disruptive. 



Spartrekus said:


> Sure you can.


Indeed. You now have plenty of time during the next 7 days.


----------



## meine (Jul 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Looks like https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=239065.


this line also shows up in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log and my 'CLI-only' box also has version 0.14 of libpciaccess


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> No, you're being obtuse and intentionally disruptive.
> Indeed. You now have plenty of time during the next 7 days.



SirDice, again, with respect, I don't know any of you and Spartrekus may be a problem child (troll)....
That said, what I do know is that all of the remedies suggested by other participants of this thread have failed to fix the "no screens found" error on my (and others') PC. By contrast, the one solution that DID fix the error came from the guy (I presume) you just banned.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

meine said:


> this line also shows up in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log and my 'CLI-only' box also has version 0.14 of libpciaccess



Can you build libpciaccess 0.13.5 from source?

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/libpciaccess
svn update -r438045
make clean
make reinstall
```

Or just grab it (only this package!) from _release_0_ repo, doesn't really matter.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> remedies suggested by other participants of this thread have failed to fix the "no screens found" error on my (and others') PC.



I take an issue with "others". (Your situation I consider an acceptable loss, of course.)


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Your situation I consider an acceptable loss, of course.



Noted. My apologies for any inconveniences I've caused.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

UPDATE: 12, X and xfce are now re-installed and running properly (i.e., at high res) with XF86-video-nv AND Spartrekus's pkg12x package (will NOT run without pkg12x). Many thanks to all of you (especially the banned guy) for your help:


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

You arrived here with Xorg.0.log prominently displaying the message from nvidia-driver v. 340: "The NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers." Then you demanded to make it work regardless. What reaction did you honestly expect? I'm not a hardware compatibility fairy, SirDice is not a magic unicorn.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> You arrived here with Xorg.0.log prominently displaying the message from nvidia-driver v. 340: "The NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers." Then you demanded to make it work regardless.....



"Demanding"? Is that how you interpret a sincere _request_ for help fixing something that's been working and then stopped working?

Again, I'm sorry if my request for help has offended you (or anyone else), but here's my original "demanding" post re the '96 driver: "
Change of mind. *Here're some of the configuration files that may be relevant just in case the fault is mine*...
_Note: Currently, running Nvidia 340 (legacy) driver for GeForce4 440 Go video. I also tried the "NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy driver" (96.43.23) (from their website), but "make install" error's out.
Also, I ONLY tried "Xorg -configure" AFTER the auto-configuration failed (repeatedly)._"

Of course, at this point, it's all academic since the problem's been fixed. Again, my apologies if I've offended or inconvenienced you. It certainly was NOT intentional. Peace.


----------



## meine (Jul 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Can you build libpciaccess 0.13.5 from source?
> Or just grab it (only this package!) from _release_0_ repo, doesn't really matter.



Seems like a good idea, besides that I don't want to mess too much with my main box although it has the 'no screens' issue. Maybe that's the same for others -- how much of a mess can you handle to bring back the X...

Several people here suggest to use another BSD distro, changing and downgrading one or a few components would be a better option than to install a new OS (which should lead to a serious 'feature request' for pkg -- `# pkg downgrade -1 <package>`, where `-1' would be one release-version back)

After all -- my _hope_ -- is that the issues here are soon to be resolved. When using Fedora Linux around version 10, I learned that maintainers always get in whitin a week or so, releasing the community from the 'Bleedin Edge of Disaster', and it was best to just wait for a few days -- temporary discomfort. However, I don't know how swift maintainers of FreeBSD components are. IMHO the best solution would be if those with profound knowledge just roll back the bits causing trouble on the repo, so that regular end users can go on.


----------



## malavon (Jul 17, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Of course, at this point, it's all academic since the problem's been fixed. Again, my apologies if I've offended or inconvenienced you. It certainly was NOT intentional. Peace.


I'll just try to dissolve the tension a bit here (and I'm not a mod). Spartrekus isn't banned, but he has been put on a timeout. Consider the postings he did in the other thread as the proverbial drop in the bucket.
He has had many people on a very short fuse in the last weeks, and tension has risen above boiling point as a result. It's a shame, because this is one of the few really amicable forums on the web. It'll return back to normal soon.

Going back to your problem, the fix that you're using now is dangerous to say the least. What you have now is that you basically are now using a bunch of old or possibly modified packages made by someone you don't know.
Might be fine now, but will go wrong when you update from the official repositories again. Or at least it should. If it doesn't, the fix isn't in what you installed but somewhere else.
You can actually easily check that, just execute (as root) `rm -rf /var/cache/pkg/*` `pkg upgrade -f` and all packages will be updated. Don't worry, you can always go back to the solution you already had.

At this point it depends. If it is no longer working, then indeed an update (of installed software, not the OS) will break your system as-is without any other changes.
Now going back to the fix that I saw in the other thread:

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/libpciaccess
svn update -r438045
make clean
make reinstall
```
You mentioned it "didn't work". What exactly in these commands didn't work? Especially, what was the output of the svn command? This will only work if the ports tree you have is actually checked out using subversion.
Unless I'm missing something, that won't be the case with the most common installed ports tree (through `portsnap`) and I suspect that's where it went wrong.
So if you let us/me know how you installed the ports tree we can work from there. The general possibilities are the "normal" way using `portsnap`, Subversion/SVN and Git.

Also note that in your current solution you're using the open-source 'nv' driver. This and the vesa driver are most likely your only option, since the official driver no longer works. That's fine though when it works.
Just don't confuse x11/nvidia-driver-xxx and x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

malavon said:


> This will only work if the ports tree you have is actually checked out using subversion.



I copied that from the relevant PR. Indeed, portdowngrade would be more user friendly option. In that particular case:

```
mkdir ~/libpciaccess-workaround
cd ~/libpciaccess-workaround
portdowngrade devel/libpciaccess 438045
cd libpciaccess
make reinstall
```


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

malavon said:


> You mentioned it "didn't work". What exactly in these commands didn't work?



"Didn't work" = did not eliminate the "no screens found" error that first appeared last week when running startx.




> So if you let us/me know how you installed the ports tree we can work from there. The general possibilities are the "normal" way using `portsnap`, Subversion/SVN and Git.



Because the problem's been solved and my posts appear to do little more than incite people, I'll just say that I normally install ports during installation (i.e., selecting ports from the install options). When completed, the first thing I do is run "freebsd-update fetch" and "freebsd-update extract". It's here (within the ports) where I reckon the problem's occurring, but that's just a hunch.
Thanks.


----------



## malavon (Jul 18, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> When completed, the first thing I do is run "freebsd-update fetch" and "freebsd-update extract". It's here (within the ports) where I reckon the problem's occurring, but that's just a hunch.


Well, these commands are updating FreeBSD (the base OS as it's known).
EDIT: note that your second command is wrong. It should be `freebsd-update install`
This will not give you the latest ports tree in any way or shape.
For that, you need to run `portsnap fetch && portsnap update`. That is of course normally only relevant if you are not using packages, but since the problem you're hitting is related to packages you'll have to
compile devel/libpciaccess from ports until the problem has been fixed. See shkhln's post right above your post for relevant commands.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 18, 2019)

malavon said:


> Well, these commands are updating FreeBSD (the base OS as it's known).
> EDIT: note that your second command is wrong. It should be `freebsd-update install`
> This will not give you the latest ports tree in any way or shape.
> For that, you need to run `portsnap fetch && portsnap update`. That is of course normally only relevant if you are not using packages, but since the problem you're hitting is related to packages you'll have to
> compile devel/libpciaccess from ports until the problem has been fixed. See shkhln's post right above your post for relevant commands.



Sorry, I confused the update procedure for 'BSD and ports (my multitasking skills aren't what they used to be).

To clarify a number of issues, I've attached screenshots of the instructions I put together for a friend when I initially installed 12 onto the Inspiron 8100 laptop in December. These're kept in the laptop case, so others can refer to them since I've wiped/reinstalled BSD to demo for other friends since then. It was during one of these demos last week that, for the first time, startx failed to start X, resulting, instead, in the "no screens found" error.

As you can see—circled in red—I installed *nvidia-driver-340* for X (as I've been using BSD for many years, I still often refer to it as X-11). And this's the video driver I've been using, without issue, to run X and xfce4 since that initial 12 install in Dec.


----------



## meine (Jul 29, 2019)

shkhln said:


> ```
> mkdir ~/libpciaccess-workaround
> cd ~/libpciaccess-workaround
> portdowngrade devel/libpciaccess 438045
> ...



I ran this on a fresh install of FreeBSD 12 RELEASE p8 i386 with ports installed and was able to downgrade libpciaccess from 0.14 to 0.13.5. After that X started as normal.

The downgrade of libpciaccess also triggered to downgrade two other files because of version dependencies. So my warning here is not to fiddle around too much!!! (and I also can imagine now why not to mix ports and packages, it surely makes a mess of your system).

Reproducing the process above on my 64-bit production machine `portdowngrade` noted a clear and explicit "stop" because of known vulnerabilities in libpciaccess 0.13.5. So I stopped, but found it remarkable that this warning was not given on a 32-bit system.

I'll keep it with a CLI production machine, patiently waiting for an upgrade of libpciaccess. After all CLI is for productivity and GUI for socializing ;-)


----------



## zeising@ (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi!
There have been several reports of issues with libpciaccess when using vesa or nv xorg driver (and possibly others).  The issue is being tracked in https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=239065 . I think I have the issue circled, but I need some time to develop the fix.
As I'm not very active on this forum, the easiest way to reach out to me is either in that PR, or by mail: zeising@ .  You can also use the public mailing list x11@ if needed. I'll try to keep this forum post updated as well.
Sorry for the breakage. Xorg is a big beast with many moving parts, and sometimes issues slip through.
Thank you!
Regards
Niclas Zeising
FreeBSD Graphics Team


----------



## zeising@ (Aug 1, 2019)

I just updated the PR with a patch that hopefully mitigates the issue.  The same patch is attached here as well. Please help out and try it out and report back.
The patch needs to be applied with patch -p1 -E < path/to/patch, from the top of the ports tree (or using svn patch or whatever the git equivalent is).  It can also be found here:








						FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-ports
					

FreeBSD ports tree fork for graphics development. Contribute to FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## pez (Aug 3, 2019)

mate, I need to buy you a beer. that fixed it for me on two systems. of course i have pretty much stuffed my X setup by fiddling, trying to fix the problem myself, but at least now the GUI is back.


----------



## zeising@ (Aug 5, 2019)

pez said:


> mate, I need to buy you a beer. that fixed it for me on two systems. of course i have pretty much stuffed my X setup by fiddling, trying to fix the problem myself, but at least now the GUI is back.



I'm not sure I deserve the beer, considering I probably broke stuff to begin with. 
I've had several good reports with the patch, I'll push it to the ports tree as soon as possible, I just need to clear some other things off the TODO list first.  It will then take some time (usually a couple of days) before it shows up as pre-built packages.


----------



## meine (Aug 5, 2019)

The way this bug went from this Forum to Bugzilla, got reviewed, patched and tested by some end users and gets up into the tree -- for me it is just a Great Example of how things are managed over here to improve FreeBSD.

TNX to all that contributed!


----------



## zeising@ (Aug 5, 2019)

I have just committed the libpciaccess fix I posted here earlier.  It will take some time before it shows up as pre-built packages.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 5, 2019)

meine said:


> The way this bug went from this Forum to Bugzilla



The bug tracker issue precedes your first post in this thread by five days.



meine said:


> got reviewed, patched and tested by some end users and gets up into the tree -- for me it is just a Great Example of how things are managed over here to improve FreeBSD.



Don't get overly excited.


----------



## meine (Aug 13, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Don't get overly excited.



Well, _overly_ I don't know, but every time I see the line from bug to release of the solution it makes me happy that this way works.


----------



## LakeCowabunga (Aug 20, 2019)

Now I'm afraid to say anything, lest I get banned.  (Nah, not really.  macOS and Windows are my main machines, so fire away!)


----------



## shkhln (Aug 20, 2019)

LakeCowabunga said:


> Now I'm afraid to say anything, lest I get banned.



For better or for worse, saying stupid things is not enough of a reason for a ban. Obscuring the relevant information by sheer number and volume of contradicting posts as well as advertising random binaries of unknown origin in place of an existing workaround on other hand…


----------



## Lamia (Nov 7, 2020)

All the suggestions here, like many others on the Internet - Bugzilla, mailing list (https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2014-August/260166.html), etc -  never worked for the box here.

It's now over a week and I'm yet to fix it.  No luck with other desktop environments using Xorg either.

I luckily got  Wayland/Sway going. Checking hikari in freshports, there seems to be no bandwidth to try other compositors out, including sway. They're nice though. And there are just few apps running on Wayland.

I shall buy a new graphics card (Gigabyte GeForce GT 710)
tomorrow and see if Xorg would detect the device.

Sometimes, FBSD drains one.


----------



## freeze (Nov 11, 2020)

Has this issue been resolved? I just finished installing a fresh copy of FreeBSD 12.2 on a HP Satellite Laptop with an AMD chip, RS880M Mobility Radeon 4225 GPU/Video Card. I was able to finish the install of the base system, Xorg, KDE, SDDM. However, when I try to run "startx" and I get the following error: "No Screen Found". Any tips/ideas on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 11, 2020)

Get. Your. Own. Thread.


----------



## freeze (Nov 11, 2020)

Not very helpful, but ok.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 31, 2022)

For better or worse, I'm back again with a fresh install of v13.1 on the same Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop  and as soon as I install any nVidia driver for the GeForce4 440, startx returns the same ol' "No Screen Found" error.

After spending hours researching "No Screen Found" errors, I decided to wipe the Inspiron 8100, reinstall FreeBSD v12.3 and Spartrekus' old patch (which I archived on a DVD)....problem SOLVED again.

So there IS still some type of compatibility issue with these nVidia drivers/cards that hasn't been [officially] solved. Anyone else having this issue or a remedy that doesn't involve spending more hours reading man pages, development threads and other spurious black holes?


----------

